# Shed antlers



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello all,
I would like to know if there is a place in mid-michigan where to buy shed antlers. I use them for many projects (knife handles, etc). Not for selling, just as a hobby.
Thanks in advance!
JP


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Check any of the many hunting preserves throughout mid-Michigan. Their deer are confined inside of high fences and the owners almost all collect sheds to sell. You'll pay a premium for the huge ones, but they always have some scrubs/damaged/deformed ones and smaller sets that are inexpensive. Some preserves sell sheds by the pound and you can buy VERY large quantities of them if you want. Good luck.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

You can Try Craig Calderone at The Michigan Deer museum in Grass Lake. I kow he has piles of antlers.
*Grass Lake Museums*: *Museums in Grass Lake*, *Michigan*
Live and stuffed *deer* are found at *Michigan* Whitetail Hall of Fame *Museum in Grass Lake*. Visitors can feed the live *deer* outside of the *museum*, while inside *...* 

Show map of 4220 Willis Rd, Grass Lake, MI 49240

www.southern*michigan*.worldweb.com/*GrassLake*MI/SightsAttractions/*Museums*/ - 32k - Cached - Similar pages



Mitch


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Try flea markets or antique stores too.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

ebay


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I got a few...


----------

